# Beavis



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

This was my first rat Beavis. He passed away about 2 years ago. Its sad to know this is my only picture of him, but I never thought I needed any...he was always with me. His fav hiding spot was behind the dresser, where he would stash all his goodies. My room was his...he was never forced to stay in his cage; it was always open for him to come and go as he pleased.  My fav moments with Beavis was when I would wake up in the morning to him sleeping right beside me.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Aw, what precious memories. That must be the best thing to wake up to ever.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

2 years ago and still missed immensely. That is the legacy of our Ratfriends.
I'm sorry he had to leave you and that you didn't have good pics of him.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry 4 u loss xx


----------

